# OB Stopping Procardia at 34 weeks!!!!



## Wispyshadow

My OB said this is the last week I have to take my Procardia to keep me from having contractions under the suggestion that if I go into labor at 34 weeks they wouldn't do anything to stop it. :shrug: I want to keep taking it for at least another week although it makes me feel horrid. If it keeps the baby in for another week or two that will make me feel safer. 34 weeks is still too early if it can be prevented. I'm not having any other health issues and the baby is on the small side, I have small babies usually anyway. I have enough Procardia to keep taking it up to almost 36 weeks. 
I don't understand why 34 weeks and not 35 or 36 weeks. Placenta is still functioning well, my BP is normal, I don't have GD. I have just been having contractions since 29 weeks. Maybe my OB is tired of me and wants me to hurry up and have this baby.....I say he is not ready to be born. :nope:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Anybody here been on Procardia or taking it now. I'm just wondering if it's normal for them to stop the meds for contractions at 34 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. I have no experience of procardia, but totally understand where you're coming from. I had a preemie born at 24wks, and in my last (twin) pregnancy had a cervical stitch placed to stop it happening again.

The stitch is usually removed at 34wks in a twin pregnancy, based on the fact that babies have lungs mature enough to minimise respiratory distress after birth. Whilst it is true to say that the lungs are fully developed by 34wks, babies still do generally better when born after 37wks, and the chances of them needing medical intervention is much reduced.

I was not happy about the stitch being removed at 34wks, but had to go along with medical advice because for me going into labour with the stitch in place would have been dangerous - twins are on average born around the 34wk mark. Fortunately for me tho, my leading twin was breech and so I had to have a section, scheduled for 38wks. In that case, the stitch was left in place until the section date.

I was so relieved, because I knew if the stitch had been removed at 34wks, there was a chance I might go into labour immediately afterwards. For me, keeping the babies on board for a few more weeks was crucial - that is afterall how nature intended. I share your concern, and would definitely question why it is ok to chance a birth at 34wks, when you could go to 38. 

Is procardia detrimental to your health at all? I know why they are saying 34wks is ok, because at this point baby will do very well if born now (steroids aren't given to mature lungs after 34wks for that very reason). However, if bubs can keep baking for longer then that's always gonna be better for him.

good luck, and go with your instinct hun xxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

I've been looking for info on the Procardia and any side effects that might warrant stopping it at 34 weeks and can't find anything. I totally agree that if there is a valid medical reason to stop taking it then yes stop my meds but if it is only due to the fact that baby would potentially be fine if born at 34 weeks then no. I got the impression from the dr that they are only stopping them due to the fact that I will be 34 weeks and have potentially matured baby lungs. I am going to definately discuss continuing my meds at my next appt...I'll be 34 weeks at my next appt next week.


----------



## Sherri81

From what I understand Procardia actually can be hard on the heart and kidneys, which is why they try to take women off of it as soon as they feel the baby is okay to be born. It is also very unlikely that you will immediately start going into preterm labour, the day you stop the meds. It is probable that they could take a few days to fully leave your body. If you stop meds at 34 weeks, it is conceivable that you would make it to 35 weeks.

From what my Dr has said to me in the past, when we were discussing tocolytics, there will come a time when they feel the meds you are on are more detrimental than good. You have probably reached that time.


----------

